# Cubby vs Dropbox - I switched to Cubby and am loving it!



## dodger55fan (Jul 13, 2012)

Logmein created a new service called Cubby, it's a pretty cool app and I've been using it exclusively and actually uninstalled dropbox I like it so much.

It allows you to create multiple folders in various locations on your desktop, and choose whether to sync them only to your devices (unlimited storage), or to the cloud (5 GB - unfortunately your phone isn't a device but accesses through the cloud, but 5 GB is more than enough for me anyways).

It's in beta right now, but I have 5 invites available if anyone wants one (pm me your email and I'll send one over)


----------



## MissionImprobable (Feb 12, 2012)

Does it allow for batch downloading and downloading of an entire folder at once?


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Spam. I doubt you'll get an answer

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

Here's a link to an article about Cubby, read up if you're interested. It's in beta now and you have to sign up for an invite. They only invite a limited number of people per day:

http://news.cnet.com/8301-32972_3-57413221-297/logmein-launches-cubby-file-sync-and-share-done-right/


----------



## MissionImprobable (Feb 12, 2012)

Guess I'll just have to try it out. Still unclear as to if you can batch download or get multiple files at once.


----------

